# Question about Power Pro



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have always used Ande for all my surf rods and make my rigs out of flourocarbon. I'm wondering would Power Pro have any application in surf fishing? If so, should I try and fill the spool and use it just as I load the Ande? Does it cast further or does it slow down the delivery off the spool when trying to give your bait a "zip code"? Any input would really help. I've had a spool of 20# Power Pro for a while now and never knew what I would use it for. I always try to conceal the line and the rig.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Spool it up. You will be amazed at how much more distance you will get.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

What about the miff that you need to use a line that will disappear as it gets under water? Now, I guess I have to give it a shot. Its just laying around anyway. Thanks, It won't hurt to try.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Make sure your eyes are clear of any nicks, if not you will be sorry. 

Run a q-tip around each eye, if and cotton pulls off and sticks to the eye you may be disappointed in the results of the line. 

I use 80lb power pro on all my rods for the gulf, except one. I learned quick about the q-tip thing after losing so much line. That line is not cheap but worth it IMHO.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Deeplines (9/22/2008)**Make sure your eyes are clear of any nicks*, if not you will be sorry.
> 
> Run a q-tip around each eye, if and cotton pulls off and sticks to the eye you may be disappointed in the results of the line.
> 
> I use 80lb power pro on all my rods for the gulf, except one. I learned quick about the q-tip thing after losing so much line. That line is not cheap but worth it IMHO.


I like it so much that I use it on my spinning rods Bass fishing. I'll never go back to straight mono again. What I especially like about it on light gear is the fact that it doesn't have any or very, very little memory. I use a 3'-4', 4#-6# piece of mono as a leader and I feel my hook up ratio is better as the feel of a strike is greater. Try it, I'm sure that once you get the hang of PP you won't go back to mono either. This is talking about braid over mono...now as to which brand of braid, the opinions are many. Now as the con's.......they sure wear on the eyes. As far as cost, I say that over time they equal out. I don't spool up a reel with straight PP, I use a backing on ALL my reels. I have about 200' of PP on this reel. And you can see I've worne the color from green to almost white, which sticks out like a sore thumb in the water we fish.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

You do get longer casts, but I also have found that dealing with the line in windy conditions can be a pain (like when tying knots, setting up rigs), it likes to blow around and wrap around things. I use 30# Ande mono as a backing, and flouro leaders, and 50#braid on my big surf set-ups. You can get alot more line per lb. test on a spool than mono. also.


----------



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

Probably a rook question but, what kind of knot do you use for your backing and leader? Mono for backing also?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *gulfdreamin (9/22/2008)*Probably a rook question but, what kind of knot do you use for your backing and leader? Mono for backing also?


----------



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I finally found a site with some step by step instructions. Gonna be surf fishing in O.B. in October, thought about 20-30lb. PP but didn't really know bout the color? Also do you try to match the diameter or the strength of the leader?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *gulfdreamin (9/22/2008)*Thanks for the help. I finally found a site with some step by step instructions. Gonna be surf fishing in O.B. in October, thought about 20-30lb. PP but didn't really know bout the color? Also do you try to match the diameter or the strength of the leader?


I started with GREEN and it turned WHITE..don't feel it matters with mono leader...as far as #test leader, I go a tad smaller on the leader so if I need to stop from getting spooled bangheadwish I had that problem often) the leader will go before the line. Drag set for leader not line.


----------



## gulfdreamin (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help! This forum is awesome. With everything i've learned on here i'll be able to fish all my vacation rather than trying to spending the first half trying to figure out where to start. So many very informative posts. Thanks again.:clap:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I have got to try it now. I'll drop a reply after I get the PP all wrapped around me and I can't move. lol! It seems like thread is what made me ask.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

If I only carried one set-up out to the beach, it would be a 7 1/2' rod with 20# mono backing (Ande, bright green), 20 lb braid (I use spiderwire invisibraid), and 30# flourocarbon leader (seaguar). Right size for chasing feeding schools, or casting 1-4 oz of lead with bait. It will lend you a good vacation.



I also carry a bigger 10' set-up with 50# braid. I have to wear a glove when casting it, that braid could slice your finger off.



And after catching so many skipjacks and enjoying the heck out of it, now i want a 6 1/2 lightweight setup with about 8-12lb on it, but i would probably just spool the whole thing with flourocarbon. They are fun-ass fish to catch, even if they can't be eaten. I think i would only use one treble on them from now on though, they flail like crazy and hook themselves to themselves. I had one that got stuck and looked like a U. And I digress....


----------

